# Rose bush



## shone (May 18, 2001)

Our newly planted rose's have a sap-like substance on the stems. The stems appear to be turning a yellowish and then black. Any ideas on what causes this and how to fix the problem?


----------



## Darin (May 19, 2001)

What color is the sap like substance? Is it only on the stems? Is this rose located against the house? Where are you located?
Darin


----------



## shone (May 19, 2001)

Des Moines, Iowa.
next to porch,
only on the stems,
milky white color.

Shone


----------



## Darin (May 21, 2001)

I would say you have some scale or aphid that got a hold of it. I would cut the area that is affected and get rid of it. Usually, if there is sap coming out something is making it come out. They usually dont secrete sap. Its very hard to say without getting a peek at it. That would be my guess.


----------



## shone (May 21, 2001)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much for your reply's on both of my topics
-Shone


----------

